# Networking Issue, Lost Routes?

## Parag Patel

I have an interesting problem. I have just installed an x86_64 based Gentoo:

2.6.37-r7 (Hardened) kernel.

dhcpcd v. 5.2.12

route v 1.98

When I boot the system, using dhcpcd, I get messages that the interface communicates with the network server, and an ip address is acquired and applied, however when I run ifconfig, the interface is not configured with an ipv4 address. If I tried to reconfigure the interface manually, the address would not "stick," that is, the address would not be configured.

I configured the system for manual network configuration from boot up, and the interface appears to stay configured, however the default route does not stay configured.

Did I mention that I replicated this problem with a current Gentoo liveCD?

I tried this with two network interfaces, using the e1000 and e1000e kernel drivers.

I have seen some similar issues with earlier kernel versions, and dhcpcd versions going back to last autumn, but as the stage3, and live CD have both been recreated in the last month, I am expecting these issues have been fixed... I reviewed the emerge logs, and I have not updated anything that looks network related. (except for the packages I added, dhcpcd, hostapd, and bridge-utils. I replicated the problem after uninstalling the latter two) 

Any thoughts?

Parag

----------

## DawgG

(0. check that dhcp-server really works.)

1. select working network-driver: boot livecd, when nic works, find out driver with

```
orbb ~ # lspci -k

04:00.1 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 80003ES2LAN Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Copper) (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Sun Microsystems Computer Corp. Device 534f

        Kernel driver in use: e1000e
```

2. boot installed system, if necessary, recompile kernle with exactly the driver from 1. if module, load it, if compiled into kernel, reboot.

3. do 

```
ifconfig -a
```

if numbering of ifs is uncorrect (eg you have only one nic, but it is named eth1 instead of eth0), delete (or adjust) /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules (it will be re-created on reboot); reboot if necesssary

4. assign address manually with ifconfig and configure route(s); if this works as desired write it into /etc/conf.d/net OR check your dhcp-server and configure the system to use that. you can check if this setup works by running the dhcp-client manually, eg 

```
dhcpcd eth0
```

 if you use dhcpcd.

GOOD LUCK!

----------

## Parag Patel

Thanks DawgG. Didn't really help. I think I am looking at a hardware failure.

Parag

----------

